
Research reveals inner workings of liquid crystals - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11446.html
======
hanging
Blogspam of

[https://news.uchicago.edu/article/2017/03/17/research-
reveal...](https://news.uchicago.edu/article/2017/03/17/research-reveals-
inner-workings-liquid-crystals)

with author credit (Greg Borzo) stripped out.

